# Any guesses?



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

I always like to hear what other people think that Zeus could be mixed with. I'm not sure if he's even mixed with anything. Most of the time I think he's a full Pyr but he's just so small! (Which I believe is due to months of malnutrition at a very young age.) So lets hear your guesses.

The first couple are from when I first got him.









He was rough looking here. This was the night we brought him home.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

How much does he weigh and how tall is he?

From what I can tell he is much too small to be a GP

I'd say GP mixed with maybe Labrador or border collie or AS or golden retriever.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

I knew I was forgetting to add something! *smacks forhead*

He's 26 inches tall.
Is around 67 pounds. 

He was found roaming out in the country when he was about 6 months old. According to my vet he was the size of a 3 month old. I know he had been fending for himself since he was at least 4 months old, possibly a bit younger. People around the area said they had seen him for a couple months before I took him home.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is so sad! 

He is a bit under the size of a very small female GP. 

He _could_ be pure but some of his features look different. He is very handsome!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

He looks sort of like he could be Pyr and Golden and in many pics I see Border Collie (which might make sense). Or instead of Pyr maybe some other LGD, I don't know too much about all of those breeds.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I see Golden...


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

What a handsome guy!
He reminds me of my Darla who is a pyrenees/ retriever mix. That is one of the ridiculous "hybrids" that was popular around here for awhile. Darla acts like all pyr.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks like my roommates dog maggie, shes great pyr/golden mix (about 80 lbs)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

There's definitely lots of Pyr in there. He could be a poorly bred (hence the size) full Pyr but I don't know. He ALMOST looks like he has a touch of Kuvasz in there, although that's unlikely. The only full Pyr I have ever seen who was as... dainty (for lack of a better word) as him was my friend's female and the full brother from another litter, Zeus, was your typical big Pyr. Iris is actually built just like your guy although bigger. You never know. He could be full blooded. I could agree that maybe there is some border collie in there... Golden? I don't see it, but it's possible. 

Regardless, he is a handsome guy and is SO lucky you decided to add him to your family. How could someone just let a pup wander around. You KNOW he had to belong to someone... If he had been MY puppy, I would have been out every day looking for him and there would have been missing posters plastered on every surface for miles around. But, hey, you got a new family member! Haha. Keep posting pictures of your handsome guys!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know nuthin about no dog breeds, but I know a beautiful dog when i see one


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya, he looks mixed to me. Typically the pure bred have more rounded head/muzzle from what I've seen.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

werecatrising said:


> What a handsome guy!
> He reminds me of my Darla who is a pyrenees/ retriever mix. That is one of the ridiculous "hybrids" that was popular around here for awhile. Darla acts like all pyr.


That's how he is and another reason that I sometimes think he's full. He acts like all Pyr. But who knows really.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> There's definitely lots of Pyr in there. He could be a poorly bred (hence the size) full Pyr but I don't know. He ALMOST looks like he has a touch of Kuvasz in there, although that's unlikely. The only full Pyr I have ever seen who was as... dainty (for lack of a better word) as him was my friend's female and the full brother from another litter, Zeus, was your typical big Pyr. Iris is actually built just like your guy although bigger. You never know. He could be full blooded. I could agree that maybe there is some border collie in there... Golden? I don't see it, but it's possibly.
> 
> Regardless, he is a handsome guy and is SO lucky you decided to add him to your family. How could someone just let a pup wander around. You KNOW he had to belong to someone... If he had been MY puppy, I would have been out every day looking for him and there would have been missing posters plastered on every surface for miles around. But, hey, you got a new family member! Haha. Keep posting pictures of your handsome guys!


I'm glad I took him home too. He truly is a great dog. I have no clue how someone could just let a dog wander out. Especially out where he was. It's possible he was dumped out there too. He was found roaming on about 50 acres that backs up to about another 100 acres, 4 miles from the high way. People dump dogs out there all the time. :frown: If we hadn't have been moving within the next 2 weeks from our home I wouldn't have been able to take him. So I'm glad we moved. 

Regardless of what he is, doesn't really matter to me. It's not like it will make me love him any less. I like hearing what everyone thinks. Maybe one of these days when I have the extra money to blow I'll have him DNA tested just for grins.

I've gotten some really odd guesses before. A lot of people think he's a White Shepherd or an American Eskimo. Oh and a wolf. I can't forget that one! :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i see some lab, great pyrenees, samoyed....


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like a GD mix.


----------

